# How many eggs in a week



## gippo (Jul 4, 2007)

People laugh at me when i tell them i eat 70 large chicken eggs a week, sometimes a few more if i have eggy bread. Just wanted to know if anybody can beat 70 so i can have a laugh:laugh:.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

well then you would not believe me because I eat nearly 15 eggs/ day ...so that make more than 100 a week ..I am not taking any protein supplement right now (financial problem) so I am totally relying on natural sources..boiled eggs, sprouts, milk, pulses and cheese ..by the way I only eat egg white and limit myself to 2-3 egg yolk a day ...........


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Firstly you have to check cholesterol levels, if they are within normal then eating eggs isn't a problem and if you buy omega eggs then its fine. However 70 does seem a lot, thats 10 a day and I guess they are all whole. I bet you get to train all on your own too?

I eat between 25-35 whole eggs a week and my cholesterol is around 4. Eggs, milk and nuts are THE off season foods for me and I grow like mad when I use these in combo. Or perhaps thats the apple crumble and custard. Either way I get big.

You win.

J


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

10 whole eggs per day?!That is quite a bit. I eat 30 whole omega eggs per week along with extra egg whites either fresh or from Lana's egg whites.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

ragahav said:


> well then you would not believe me because I eat nearly 15 eggs/ day ...so that make more than 100 a week ..I am not taking any protein supplement right now (financial problem) so I am totally relying on natural sources..boiled eggs, sprouts, milk, pulses and cheese ..by the way I only eat egg white and limit myself to 2-3 egg yolk a day ...........


So in reality only 14-21 eggs a week then. To count as an egg it must be WHOLE, not with the best bit taken out. The yolk has half the eggs total protein content and various important micro elements, vits and minerals as well as test boosting cholesterol.

J


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I seem to get through around 60 per week at the moment.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

in total 35 eggs a week but only 10 whole eggs


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

6 whole eggs a day for me..

Soft boiled eggs on whole wheat toast and a little sauce is legandary 

PB


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I was having between 8-10 whole eggs a day. As J said, you lose half the amino profile without the yolk - not worth it, IMO (unless you suffer high cholesterol).

TBH, I think the 'high cholesterol' scare is over-hyped a tad. The good cholesterol far outweighs the bad.

Eggs are the daddy


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Eggs are the daddy


Eggs with Daddy source :thumb:

PB


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

i eat loads of eggs then go off them and cant stomach them for a while

i get them rather cheep aswell

£1.25 for a tray of 30


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

bogue said:


> i eat loads of eggs then go off them and cant stomach them for a while
> 
> i get them rather cheep aswell
> 
> £1.25 for a tray of 30


That may be cheap but do you have a conscience? Battery hen eggs aren't a good way to go IMO.

Free range for me. Worth the extra money knowing that they are running around rather than self mutilating and slowly dying of gangreen in a cage no bigger than a shoe box.

I'm no great fan of chickens but no animal deserves that.

Healthy chickens, healthy eggs.

Rant over.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

And the eggs are so much better !

PB


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

28 whole eggs plus 14 whites all scrambled with some brown sauce! Caged eggs atm coz of money issues but usualy free range organic eggs


----------



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

21 per week, 3 of which are whites. Ashamed to say that I also buy battery farmed eggs at the mo as I am on a pretty tight budget and am saving money where I can.


----------



## gippo (Jul 4, 2007)

So i get to laugh at vince at the moment  84 to beat. I have 5 in the morning and 5 before bed whole eggs as i,m looking to bulk, not to worried about the yolks, seeing they contain good protein and amino acids they are staying in untill spring. :thumb:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Vince said:


> 84!
> 
> 6 for breakfast, 6 as my last meal!
> 
> Laugh away


Exactly the same as me


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Exactly the same as me


 Thats what i will be doing on my next diet, 6 omega 3 in morn and 6 last meal of day


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

supercell said:


> That may be cheap but do you have a conscience? Battery hen eggs aren't a good way to go IMO.
> 
> Free range for me. Worth the extra money knowing that they are running around rather than self mutilating and slowly dying of gangreen in a cage no bigger than a shoe box.
> 
> ...


id love to eat free range all the time and i do when i can

but i have a house and bills to pay for

and with things being the way they are at the moment

if there's money to save im there


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

has it been proven eating so many eggs is bad for you? My dad keeps on at me sayin that eating 6 eggs a day is bad and i shouldnt continue to do so. Not like his bottles of wine r pints of guiness and bags of crips is but hey parents ''know best''


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

boner said:


> has it been proven eating so many eggs is bad for you? My dad keeps on at me sayin that eating 6 eggs a day is bad and i shouldnt continue to do so. Not like his bottles of wine r pints of guiness and bags of crips is but hey parents ''know best''


too true that one. i've been told by nearly everyone i know i'm going to die because of what i eat. i have to chuckle to myself when i'm sitting there eating my eggs or drinking my shake and they tell me i'm eating too much crap while their sitting there picking pieces of cow testicle from a rustlers burger or some other crap.

i have 5 in the morning and 5 in the afternoon. full eggs. 5 slices of wholegrain bread with one and something else with the other, usually rice or cous cous.

how sexy is scrambled egg, wholegrain toast and DADDY'S BROWN SAUCE? i love it! :thumb:


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

i eat 28 a week, i either make a omelette and put it wholegrain baguette with a few slices of beef steak and hot sauce. Or just boil them and have them with toast makes me hungry thinking about it


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

i have 12 whole eggs a day free range of course:clap:


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

I have six whites and three yolkes with brown sauce yum yum in my tum lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

28 Whole

28 Whites a week


----------

